# Software Engineering Jobs



## 368751 (May 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I am currently studying Software Engineering at university here in England. I am applying for my 309 partner visa and hopefully will see it being granted before this time next year when we hope to move out to Australia. 

I am on track for a first class degree and i was wondering if anybody knows how the job market is for this sort of work? We are moving to WA and cant wait! Just hope I can find work in a computer science area!

Thanks.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

There isn't heaps of work in WA but you shouldn't have to look for too long before finding something.

Here's a cursory search for jobs in all of WA, which finds 266 jobs (263 of which are all in Perth)
https://www.seek.com.au/jobs-in-inf...Australia-WA?subclassification=6287,6290,6302

Obviously there are a lot of jobs in there that will require experience, but if you throw in the keywords "graduate" or "junior" you'll find specifically those jobs. But don't limit yourself to applying only to graduate roles, it's a buyers market now so you should apply for anything that doesn't say "senior", basically


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning
Honestly I think you will have no trouble finding work in this sector, it is a specialty of which is quite sought after and in demand so you should not really encounter any problems


----------

